# Resource for additional exam-type (power) questions??



## ElecPwrPEOct11 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello,

I'm taking the EE Power exam next month (October). I've studied a couple of textbooks and taken half the NCEES practice test to gauge my readiness. I'd REALLY like to keep practicing with more exam-type questions but am at a lack of where to get more sample questions. I own Camara's Power Reference Manuals so I was going to get his Practice Problems as well. However, Amazon reviewers say that the questions it contains are nothing like the real exam. I don't see this as being very helpful.

I just found "Power Sample Exams for the Electrical and Computer PE Exam", also by Camara. It supposedly has 2 full-length mock exams. Has anyone used this resource? Has anyone found other resources for practicing realistic exam questions? I'd really like to find out what works for people before blowing another $70 on a book I'll only use once. Thanks a ton for any help.

Jay

PS- I'm saving the other half of the NCEES practice exam for two weeks before the exam- another gauge of my preparedness.


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Sep 22, 2011)

ElecPwrPEOct11 said:


> Hello,
> I'm taking the EE Power exam next month (October). I've studied a couple of textbooks and taken half the NCEES practice test to gauge my readiness. I'd REALLY like to keep practicing with more exam-type questions but am at a lack of where to get more sample questions. I own Camara's Power Reference Manuals so I was going to get his Practice Problems as well. However, Amazon reviewers say that the questions it contains are nothing like the real exam. I don't see this as being very helpful.
> 
> I just found "Power Sample Exams for the Electrical and Computer PE Exam", also by Camara. It supposedly has 2 full-length mock exams. Has anyone used this resource? Has anyone found other resources for practicing realistic exam questions? I'd really like to find out what works for people before blowing another $70 on a book I'll only use once. Thanks a ton for any help.
> ...



Try the compleximaginary Power PE tests they are very similar to actual exam problems. www.compleximaginary.com they also have some sample problems from each of the 4 exams


----------



## willsee (Sep 22, 2011)

I just worked the NCEES exam over and over and over and over and over

And some problems out of Chelapati's book

I didn't bother with Camara


----------



## Mahmoud (Sep 22, 2011)

ElecPwrPEOct11 said:


> Hello,
> I'm taking the EE Power exam next month (October). I've studied a couple of textbooks and taken half the NCEES practice test to gauge my readiness. I'd REALLY like to keep practicing with more exam-type questions but am at a lack of where to get more sample questions. I own Camara's Power Reference Manuals so I was going to get his Practice Problems as well. However, Amazon reviewers say that the questions it contains are nothing like the real exam. I don't see this as being very helpful.
> 
> I just found "Power Sample Exams for the Electrical and Computer PE Exam", also by Camara. It supposedly has 2 full-length mock exams. Has anyone used this resource? Has anyone found other resources for practicing realistic exam questions? I'd really like to find out what works for people before blowing another $70 on a book I'll only use once. Thanks a ton for any help.
> ...


Try Complex imaginary the examples are based on the NCEES problems, Highly recommended.

www.compleximaginary.com


----------



## xd-data-ii (Sep 22, 2011)

+1 for the Complex Imaginary sample exams!!!


----------



## EEVA PE (Sep 22, 2011)

ElecPwrPEOct11 said:


> Hello,
> I'm taking the EE Power exam next month (October). I've studied a couple of textbooks and taken half the NCEES practice test to gauge my readiness. I'd REALLY like to keep practicing with more exam-type questions but am at a lack of where to get more sample questions. I own Camara's Power Reference Manuals so I was going to get his Practice Problems as well. However, Amazon reviewers say that the questions it contains are nothing like the real exam. I don't see this as being very helpful.
> 
> I just found "Power Sample Exams for the Electrical and Computer PE Exam", also by Camara. It supposedly has 2 full-length mock exams. Has anyone used this resource? Has anyone found other resources for practicing realistic exam questions? I'd really like to find out what works for people before blowing another $70 on a book I'll only use once. Thanks a ton for any help.
> ...



There are many sample exams available, the ones I am using are:

1. NCEES (80 prob)

2. Kaplan (80 prob)

3. Complex Imag (4X80 = 320)

4. Exam Cafe (197)

5. 6min solutions - ( there are some power questions in it.)

6. Camara's Power Sample Exam (80 prob)

I have found the NCEES as the best (No errors). The kaplan is good, has a few errors but harder. I noticed after doing the Kaplan exam (struggled), I learned more from it than the other exams. Camara's sample exam is good also.


----------



## EEVA PE (Sep 23, 2011)

EEVA said:


> ElecPwrPEOct11 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...



For the 6min solutions, I count 30 prob that relate to the power PE exam in the sections of power, measurement and Instrumentation and code. Doing these today, will let you know what I think of them.


----------



## ElecPwrPEOct11 (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the good prompt responses! I had never heard of ComplexImaginary before so will definitely start using that site. I see they have 4 practice tests, but are they all power exams? It's not clear to me.

I've heard that Chelapati's book is good, but can't find it anywhere online. Does anyone have a link to where to get it? I found these 'review manuals' in PDF form: http://www.irvine-institute.org/pe_elect.htm

Are they what people are using &amp; recommending?

EEVA- thanks for the posts, and curious what you think of the 6min solutions problems. Also, I believe the Camara practice exam book contains 2 full length exams, EEVA can you verify?

The errors in the Kaplan book- do they cause a different (incorrect) answer to the problem? Or are they minor mistakes that don't affect the problems significantly?

I had no idea there were so many practice exams out there. If compleximaginary is power-specific I think I'll start there and use Kaplan as well. And try not to spend too much $$$ on it all (anyone looking to sell their books?). Thanks again to everyone!


----------



## Aerofrank (Sep 23, 2011)

ElecPwrPEOct11 said:


> Thanks everyone for the good prompt responses! I had never heard of ComplexImaginary before so will definitely start using that site. I see they have 4 practice tests, but are they all power exams? It's not clear to me.
> I've heard that Chelapati's book is good, but can't find it anywhere online. Does anyone have a link to where to get it? I found these 'review manuals' in PDF form: http://www.irvine-institute.org/pe_elect.htm
> 
> Are they what people are using &amp; recommending?
> ...


----------



## Aerofrank (Sep 23, 2011)

ElecPwrPEOct11 said:


> Thanks everyone for the good prompt responses! I had never heard of ComplexImaginary before so will definitely start using that site. I see they have 4 practice tests, but are they all power exams? It's not clear to me.
> I've heard that Chelapati's book is good, but can't find it anywhere online. Does anyone have a link to where to get it? I found these 'review manuals' in PDF form: http://www.irvine-institute.org/pe_elect.htm
> 
> Are they what people are using &amp; recommending?
> ...



The Complex Imaginary books are excellent. More realistic, and a good supplement for study along with the NCEES booklet. If you practice them the way the author recommends, you shouldn't have any problem preparing for the Electrical Power PE exam. I would also take advantage of Complex Imaginary's free videos as well. Good luck on the exam.

Aerofrank


----------



## willsee (Sep 23, 2011)

ElecPwrPEOct11 said:


> Thanks everyone for the good prompt responses! I had never heard of ComplexImaginary before so will definitely start using that site. I see they have 4 practice tests, but are they all power exams? It's not clear to me.
> I've heard that Chelapati's book is good, but can't find it anywhere online. Does anyone have a link to where to get it? I found these 'review manuals' in PDF form: http://www.irvine-institute.org/pe_elect.htm
> 
> Are they what people are using &amp; recommending?
> ...


That's the right place for the Chelapati book, click where it says buy. The pdf is just the table of contents.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 23, 2011)

ElecPwrPEOct11 said:


> The errors in the Kaplan book- do they cause a different (incorrect) answer to the problem? Or are they minor mistakes that don't affect the problems significantly?


If you want to save money, I'd pass on getting the Kaplan material unless you are really desperate for additional problems. The Kaplan problems don't follow the NCEES format and go into more depth than you'll see on the exam. And it is riddled with errors to the point some of the solutions come out wrong. It may actually do more harm than good in this regard for learning basic concepts.


----------



## EEVA PE (Sep 23, 2011)

ElecPwrPEOct11 said:


> Thanks everyone for the good prompt responses! I had never heard of ComplexImaginary before so will definitely start using that site. I see they have 4 practice tests, but are they all power exams? It's not clear to me.
> I've heard that Chelapati's book is good, but can't find it anywhere online. Does anyone have a link to where to get it? I found these 'review manuals' in PDF form: http://www.irvine-institute.org/pe_elect.htm
> 
> Are they what people are using &amp; recommending?
> ...



The Camara sample exam has 2. There are 160 problems not 80. I thought it was good.


----------



## Complex Imaginary (Sep 23, 2011)

ElecPwrPEOct11 said:


> Thanks everyone for the good prompt responses! I had never heard of ComplexImaginary before so will definitely start using that site. I see they have 4 practice tests, but are they all power exams? It's not clear to me.
> I've heard that Chelapati's book is good, but can't find it anywhere online. Does anyone have a link to where to get it? I found these 'review manuals' in PDF form: http://www.irvine-institute.org/pe_elect.htm
> 
> Are they what people are using &amp; recommending?
> ...


All 4 of Complex Imaginary's practice tests are for the Power PE. So, yes, Complex Imaginary is "power-specific".


----------



## EEVA PE (Sep 23, 2011)

ElecPwrPEOct11 said:


> Thanks everyone for the good prompt responses! I had never heard of ComplexImaginary before so will definitely start using that site. I see they have 4 practice tests, but are they all power exams? It's not clear to me.
> I've heard that Chelapati's book is good, but can't find it anywhere online. Does anyone have a link to where to get it? I found these 'review manuals' in PDF form: http://www.irvine-institute.org/pe_elect.htm
> 
> Are they what people are using &amp; recommending?
> ...



Completed the 6min solutions stuff today. My book was used, edition 1 print # 3, 2002. Not sure what changes were made in the newer release(s). I only did what applied to the power exam. There where 3 sections that I thought applied, power, Measurement and Instrumentation , and code. There were 28 problems that I thought applied to the exam content for the power exam. I originally thought there were 30 , but eliminated 2 from the code section because they applied to computer type problems.

My opinion of this book is:

1. Not enough problems, only 28 that applied to power exam (This book was made prior to this new exam format)

2. Very good solution section, alot of detail was provided on how the answer was obtained.

3. The power section was easy. Did not learn anything new from it. The only gain I received was the transformer problem that reenforced the concept of WYE-Delta conversions in transformers.

4. The Measurement and Instrumentation section, I learned new things. The ANSI C84.1 for nominal voltage (120), got myself a printout of the power supply voltage ranges. Johnson noise voltage was new to me. There were good questions on d'Arsonval meters. There were 2 questions on Op Amps (not sure if Op Amps are going to be in the exam - Does anyone know?). Over all this section was good.

5. The code section had problems on the NEC. But gained some knowledge about receptacle load calculations, demand factor, and calculating the voltage and angles when a delta transformer phase is tapped at the center and taken to ground.


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Sep 23, 2011)

EEVA said:


> ElecPwrPEOct11 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everyone for the good prompt responses! I had never heard of ComplexImaginary before so will definitely start using that site. I see they have 4 practice tests, but are they all power exams? It's not clear to me.
> ...



Well people I'm thinking on starting the complex imaginary tests tomorrow. I have the 4 test i hope i can finish all of them. During this week worked on the Power supplementary problems from Camara....AC machinery is tuff on that book....I can only solve 1-4 or 5 without any problems...also 10 and 11 from 6-9 those are kind of hard to do. Does any one find difficult this section or it is only me?

Does transient circuits come in the exam? any ideas?


----------



## snerts50 (Sep 24, 2011)

Wildsoldier said:


> EEVA said:
> 
> 
> > ElecPwrPEOct11 said:
> ...


I highly recommend the complex imaginary practice problems, they follow the ncees format closely while providing another view to similar problems and whole new problems covering similar material. They make you think. I think I'm going to buy the other two, if I have time to finish them. There isn't much time left!


----------



## EEVA PE (Sep 24, 2011)

Wildsoldier said:


> EEVA said:
> 
> 
> > ElecPwrPEOct11 said:
> ...


Is there a book called Power supplementary problems from Camara. I have not seen that one, or are you referring to the Power Practice Problems? I forgot about the Power Practice Problem book, I have it sitting on my shelf gathering dust. More new problems to work, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## ElecPwrPEOct11 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks all for the advice. On all your positive recommendations I just purchased 2 of the ComplexImaginary problem books. They sound great and I'm excited to get them. Note to ComplexImaginary/Josh- Shipping was a bit steep- wish there was a more affordable option (especially if ordering 1 book).

@Wildsoldier- I don't have the Practice Problems from Camara, but the reviews on Amazon haven't been flattering. I imagine there will be some transient type problems on the test. NCEES problem #135 is a good one. It's straightforward if you can find the right equations quickly. I also bet we'll see a pickup type problem like #137.

@EEVA- What's the ANSI C84.1 standard you mentioned? Standard line voltages for low, medium, high? If you have a PDF can you upload it to share? I really need to start printing quick reference sheets for some of this stuff. Digging through the NEC to find the conductor tables is not an efficient use of time. In case anyone is looking, the whole NEC is available for free online at NFPA.org. It's read-only but you can print pages from it.

Also, EEVa, it sounds like you have quite a collection of books! I've heard stories of engineers bringing small wagons with their materials, EEVA is that you?  If it works, it works. Btw, are you taking the test in Virginia (a guess from your nickname?).


----------



## EEVA PE (Sep 24, 2011)

ElecPwrPEOct11 said:


> Thanks all for the advice. On all your positive recommendations I just purchased 2 of the ComplexImaginary problem books. They sound great and I'm excited to get them. Note to ComplexImaginary/Josh- Shipping was a bit steep- wish there was a more affordable option (especially if ordering 1 book).
> @Wildsoldier- I don't have the Practice Problems from Camara, but the reviews on Amazon haven't been flattering. I imagine there will be some transient type problems on the test. NCEES problem #135 is a good one. It's straightforward if you can find the right equations quickly. I also bet we'll see a pickup type problem like #137.
> 
> @EEVA- What's the ANSI C84.1 standard you mentioned? Standard line voltages for low, medium, high? If you have a PDF can you upload it to share? I really need to start printing quick reference sheets for some of this stuff. Digging through the NEC to find the conductor tables is not an efficient use of time. In case anyone is looking, the whole NEC is available for free online at NFPA.org. It's read-only but you can print pages from it.
> ...


1. The ANSI C84.1 is the national standard for voltage regulation. I think there is one chart of importance, not sure if this will be useful. I just wrote down the important ranges into my notes which will be my main reference book for the exam. This standard was mentioned in the 6min solution sample exam.

2. I plan on using just 2 books during the exam. My reference notes which I have been putting together that should allow me to find most of the formulas within 10 sec that I need if I do not remember them. The other book that will be needed is the NEC. I will be taking approx 15 other books that will have a low probability of being needed. I am taking these 15 books for a peace of mind.


----------



## Complex Imaginary (Sep 24, 2011)

ElecPwrPEOct11 said:


> Thanks all for the advice. On all your positive recommendations I just purchased 2 of the ComplexImaginary problem books. They sound great and I'm excited to get them. Note to ComplexImaginary/Josh- Shipping was a bit steep- wish there was a more affordable option (especially if ordering 1 book).


Ugh! Tell me about it with the shipping. We're getting killed on what we're being charged. Right now we take a $ hit on EVERY package we send, paying a portion of the shipping charge out of our pocket. I wish we could set the prices, but the shipping companies are are charging an arm and a leg. Times are tough I suppose - RIP USPS. Right now, we can't set rates so the best we can to is shoulder some of the cost, which we do. But, point taken. We're working on finding a lower-cost (yet still reliable) shipping method. Thanks for the input. Sorry for this cost, I wish there was a way around it.

Josh


----------



## ElecPwrPEOct11 (Sep 24, 2011)

FYI- I found the ANSI C84.1 standard online but they want $65 for the whole standard. Instead I found a good summary here: http://www.alleghenypower.com/PowerQuality/Standards.asp

Has anyone found a good place for *NESC *information? I don't have the book/manual and have never used it before for work.

EEVA- Wow, 10 seconds to find any equation is impressive. Do you mind sharing what sort of system you're using to keep track of all of your formulas and access them so fast?? I have 40 pages of handwritten notes but finding an individual formula will take a minute or two.

Josh- Didn't realize it was actually costing you money! I thought most retailers make money on s/h. Is regular parcel post or media mail aren't options? Is the issue the lack of tracking? I wonder if you could offer electronic copies? I bet many engineers would be willing to print them if they saved some bucks. You've probably thought of this before but thought I'd ask. It seems more efficient (for everyone) to at least start with electronic copies.


----------



## EEVA PE (Sep 24, 2011)

ElecPwrPEOct11 said:


> FYI- I found the ANSI C84.1 standard online but they want $65 for the whole standard. Instead I found a good summary here: http://www.alleghenypower.com/PowerQuality/Standards.asp
> Has anyone found a good place for *NESC *information? I don't have the book/manual and have never used it before for work.
> 
> EEVA- Wow, 10 seconds to find any equation is impressive. Do you mind sharing what sort of system you're using to keep track of all of your formulas and access them so fast?? I have 40 pages of handwritten notes but finding an individual formula will take a minute or two.
> ...


1. I originally purchased the NESC 2007 Handbook because it was cheaper than the IEEE version. I found tables missing from the NESC handbook, so it is best to get the IEEE version.

2. I have a three ring binder broken up into different sections. As I take the practice exams, and I find myself searching a reference manual, I take the info (formula) that I needed and put it into my reference binder. So instead of searching my reference books I now have an accumulated 3 ring binder with everything I need. Now as I do the practice exams, I only use my binder and NEC. The only time I should be cracking open a reference book (except for my binder, or NEC) in the exam is for something I have not stumbled over while taking the practice exams. Make sure you break the binder down into enough sections, so you are not fumbling for a page during the exam.


----------



## seandapaul24 (Dec 20, 2011)

Complex Imaginary said:


> QUOTE (ElecPwrPEOct11 @ Sep 24 2011, 10:38 AM)
> 
> Thanks all for the advice. On all your positive recommendations I just purchased 2 of the ComplexImaginary problem books. They sound great and I'm excited to get them. Note to ComplexImaginary/Josh- Shipping was a bit steep- wish there was a more affordable option (especially if ordering 1 book).
> 
> ...



Try 2-3 day Priority Mail Flat Rate Boxes from USPS. They ship for the same price regardless of weight and if you use click and ship for online at usps.com you will get delivery confirmation free.


----------

